# Binky Free Zeus Monster / Brat / Baby Boy



## TinysMom (May 27, 2012)

I don't have time to go into detail now - but I guess I should update the forum about Zeus.

We lost Zeus last week after a brief illness. I am currently in Northern Maine taking care of my dad - so Art & Robin were taking care of him (I won't be home till 7/14 at least it looks like).

I will update with some photos and videos later - when I can do it without crying so hard....hopefully later this week.

While we sort of saw it coming - Art said that when he got up to use the restroom at 2 am to check on Zeus - he appeared to be doing better - but when he got up at 3:30 am to get ready for work - Zeus had passed. It appeared that he passed in his sleep (Zeus' as well as while Art was sleeping...).

Photos and videos to come soon.

As near as we can tell - Zeus had turned 8 years old a little while ago.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 27, 2012)

Oh so sorry to hear. I read about Zeus and the last time I read he was holding his own.

So so sorry. It sounds like he quietly went. My heartfelt condolences for your loss of your Baby Boy. 

K


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 27, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Zeus. Makes it harder because you weren't there. I am sure that he is happily binking at the bridge and he was well looked after and loved by yourself , Art and Robin.


----------



## LakeCondo (May 27, 2012)

He had a good life with you & he certainly knew he was loved.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 27, 2012)

RIP Zeus I can't believe I won't ever talk to your mom and have you interrupt us by trying to steal things you should have. Say hi to all those we lost, tell them we miss them.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 27, 2012)

Peg, so sorry about Zeus!! I didn't realize he was so old. Didn't you get him from another forum member from Texas (sorry, I forgot her username) about 3 years ago? Zeus was a very special boy and will be remembered by many!


----------



## JimD (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Peg 

Binkie free Zeus!
We'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Kipcha (May 28, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss  Zeus seemed like such an awesome boy.

Rest in Peace Zeus.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Zeus~Binky free buddy :rainbow::rose:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 30, 2012)

We're so sorry to hear on Zeus's passing to the bridge. We lost our little old girl Coal last week. She was 13 1/2 years old, but no amount of time is ever enough. Rest in peace big boy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh No! I'm so sorry, Peg. Zeus was such a character. I hope he and Tiny get along OK, or there could be trouble in Paradise.

God Bless, Zeus. 

Jan


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your loss. It is so hard to lose someone we love. Hang in there.


----------



## Nela (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear about your babyboy.


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 9, 2012)

Ohhhh bye bye Zeus  so sorry to hear this


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 9, 2012)

He was such a joy to read about on your blog. Im so sorry to see his name here. Binky free Zeus


----------

